# Golden Dojo Loach Temperment



## Godmadefish (May 25, 2010)

Do Dojo loaches stay pretty docile, or do they get more aggressive as they get bigger? Will they still be friendly towards my small community fish once they're full size?


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

They're peaceful but very active, especially when barometric pressure changes. They do prefer cooler water than most community fish though. Maybe look into kuhlis if you want a warm water loach.


----------

